# Intel i5 2500K @ 4.5 GHz, first overclock thanks to Y'all!!!!



## vnhill1981 (Jan 30, 2012)

Basically I am a NOOB when it comes to computers to the point that up until about 1 month ago I didn't even know that overclocking existed. All I knew was that I wanted to upgrade my PC from the Intel e2200 CPU I had. Thanks to everyone here I upgraded to this current system (first ever PC build, used my stock HP case might upgrade later):

ASUS P8Z68-M Pro
Intel i5 2500K
Corsair Vengeance 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600
Cooler Master Hyper N 520 (used with MX4)
Nvidia GT 430 (plan on upgrading money permitted)
Rosewill CAPSTONE 650W (80 Plus Gold), replaced Cooler Master eXtreme power plus 600W

Got everything put together. Started with Intel Burn Test (IBT). Core temps maxed out around 70C, using Aida64. Then I tried some overclocking after studying a lot of threads on here. Tried 4.2 GHz first (100 x 42). Problem during IBT was core temps reached 85C in a hurry during the first test with voltage at 1.288. Tried re-seating the heatsink  several times but had the same results. Decided to do what is almost never recommended, lapped the heatsink and CPU. I figured since the CPU was used, warranty was a non-issue so what-the-heck. Well after another 3-4 hours of playing around with voltages and BIOS settings, I finally got it stable (as of now anyways). Current setting is:

100 x 45 @ 1.312 Volts

Passed 50 test of Intel Burn Test @ Maximum setting with max core temp of 74C
Currently on hour 8 of Prime95 Blend (as I am typing this) with max core temp of 67C

I just wanted to thank all of you out there for your input on my first overclock, whether you remember writing the posts I read or not. Might try to go a little further once I get a new case as I am really limited by size now, so some of the higher-end heatsinks will not fit. Possibly even go to a water cooled system. Only problem with this is it gets so addicting.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice overclock there! it reminds me my first overclock with the E8400.


----------



## mypg0306 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrates!


----------



## vnhill1981 (Jan 30, 2012)

As I do a lot of DVD ripping I used *x264 HD Benchmark* to do a comparison between my original setting and the current OC. Here are the results:

*Intel i5 2500K (factory setting)*

Pass 1 
------ 
encoded 1442 frames, 144.42 fps, 3912.26 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 144.52 fps, 3912.26 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 145.55 fps, 3912.26 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 146.26 fps, 3912.26 kb/s

Pass 2 
------ 
encoded 1442 frames, 28.99 fps, 3960.70 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 29.07 fps, 3961.16 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 28.77 fps, 3961.12 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 28.90 fps, 3961.16 kb/s

*Intel i5 2500K @ 4.5GHz*

Pass 1 
------ 
encoded 1442 frames, 183.04 fps, 3912.26 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 185.99 fps, 3912.26 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 186.33 fps, 3912.26 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 186.35 fps, 3912.26 kb/s

Pass 2 
------ 
encoded 1442 frames, 38.12 fps, 3961.36 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 38.02 fps, 3961.80 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 37.99 fps, 3961.45 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 38.03 fps, 3961.35 kb/s


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 30, 2012)

you should be getting temps lower then 75c with a hyper 520n ... id check your mounting ... 
75c is perfectly safe but you should be getting better


----------



## vnhill1981 (Jan 30, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> you should be getting temps lower then 75c with a hyper 520n ... id check your mounting ...
> 75c is perfectly safe but you should be getting better



This is what I thought. Here's another question, which temp monitor would you go off of. I have read that Aida64 is good, but others have suggested that you should use your motherboards proprietary software, seeing as how they developed the sensors which are reading the temps. Here's a screen shot of what I mean:

still running Prime95
Aida64 shows 65C (shown by sidebar on right side)
AI Suite II shows 41C

Everything else seems to read the exact same (or at least really close), except for the temps


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 30, 2012)

check it with realtemp ..


----------



## vnhill1981 (Jan 30, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> check it with realtemp ..



I've tried several times but get the error
"Driver not loaded, try to run as an administrator"

but doing so gets me no where, you know a fix for this issue


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 30, 2012)

Lapping an i5 2500k is ridiculous but as it's a used chip I'll let you off . Even the crappest coolers should keep them cool enough at those voltages but at least you seem to have it stable and I hope you have fun with the build mate, they are great chips.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on a nice oc!!! I remember when I finally broke 4.0GHz with my E8500.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 30, 2012)

Can someone explain to me what 'lapping' is? 

BTW coretemp is always right


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2012)

Lapping is polishing the surface of the Heat sink and or CPU to get a smother/ flatter surface to transfer heat more efficiently. It involves sanding in increments of grit from say 400 grit to 4000 grit and then polishing. Of course if you lap the CPU it voids the warranty. There are a ton of web sites with picture with instructions. Done right it can be effective but its not easy. You can really screw things up if is done wrong


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow thats keen... 

Think i'll pass...


----------



## vnhill1981 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Wow thats keen...
> 
> Think i'll pass...



Like I said, I do agree. If I had a CPU that had a warranty, then by all means I would never attempt it. But in my case it did help lower my temps tremendously. Yo Wattup here is what it looks like afterwards:


----------



## TeXBill (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice polish ^^


----------

